# LOTM - October 2019 (JDgreen18)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for September 2019 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken within the last month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

October 2019 Nominations:

1) JDgreen18 - Lawn Journal









2) Thor865 - Lawn Journal









3) Two9tene - Lawn Journal









4) social port - Lawn Journal









5) Harts - Lawn Journal









6) GrassFarmer - Lawn Journal


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

@JDgreen18's lawn is on point!

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3984&p=218312#p218312


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @Thor865 - Lawn Journal


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@JDgreen18 
Such an awesome yard!


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

Alex1389 said:


> @JDgreen18's lawn is on point!
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3984&p=218312#p218312


 This is a beautiful lawn


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I nominate @Two9tene



https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=3280&start=260


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> I nominate @Two9tene
> 
> 
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=3280&start=260


Thanks brotha! I appreciate the nomination. Looks like the competition is gonna smoke me out though! Lol


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Have to give props to @social port. He has a awesome looking lawn and makes growing cool season grass in the heat of the transition zone look easy and we know it's not.



https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1935&p=218319#p218319


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

I nominate @Harts



Harts Journal


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I nominate @GrassFarmer - Lawn Journal
Throwing his hat in the ring again as his 70k sq ft of bewitched always impresses me! :thumbsup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Have to give props to @social port. He has a awesome looking lawn and makes growing cool season grass in the heat of the transition zone look easy and we know it's not.
> 
> 
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1935&p=218319#p218319


Agreed :thumbup:


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@Alex1389 @fusebox7 @DonInTheLawn Thank you so much appreciate the nomination and kind words.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Two9tene thank you brother! Good luck to you!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@SNOWBOB11 and @pennstater2005 , thank you for the nomination and the support. I appreciate it!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Harts said:


> @Two9tene thank you brother! Good luck to you!


To you as well. I believe you have a better shot it than I do. 
 I had a nice Milo green up after the rain. About to giver a cut. Kinda wish I could update that nomination photo!🥴@tcorbit


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

My vote is for @JDgreen18 as well!


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

My vote is for @Harts too


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Can we just call it now and give it @GrassFarmer? That's ridiculous. :clapping:


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Harts said:


> Can we just call it now and give it @GrassFarmer? That's ridiculous. :clapping:


That is a lot of land. I thought I had a lot at 30k


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ware said:


> I nominate @Thor865 - Lawn Journal


Thanks @Ware means a lot!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Throwing up a Hail Mary against some stiff competition (as usual).
TTTF transitioning into Midnight. HOC 2.5.


#last-minute SP surge #I don't want to see my water bill


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Give SP some props here. Look at how thick that lawn is. Looks amazing.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Thank you, @SNOWBOB11. It's another set of amazing lawns this month courtesy of TLF.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@social port looking great. Unfortunately voting for ourselves this month will be of little use. JD and Grassfarmer are the clear front runners.

Great month of nominations.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Harts, I know, but I can't help it. I like to fight for it when I'm against all odds. I take the same attitude trying to kill common bermuda.

Your lawn is looking great as well. It did last month, too :lol:


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Let me be the first to congratulate @JDgreen18 for winning LOTM!!

And thanks for the nomination to @tcorbitt20 and everyone that voted for my lawn!

Looking forward to next year!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @JDgreen18! :thumbup:


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Congrats @JDgreen18! Insane competition this month as usual.

By the way, do I get anything for now nominating two LOTM in a row?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Thank you so much. Its one thing when someone says you have a nice lawn, but to be recognized by your peers is a real achievement. When I started my lawn journey I just wanted a lawn and not weeds, then I found this forum, between all the knowledge here and YouTube videos I have watched I learned so much. I am truly honored.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Congrats @JDgreen18!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@JDgreen18 well deserved!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Alex1389 said:


> Congrats @JDgreen18! Insane competition this month as usual.
> 
> By the way, do I get anything for now nominating two LOTM in a row?


More motivation? :lol:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Congratulations, @JDgreen18 . Your lawn looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Congrats, @JDgreen18!
For those that don't know, jdgreen18 and I were talking yesterday morning in person, and I remarked that it looked like he was going to win the LOTM. All the reno work and spoon feeding has paid off.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Congrats to @JDgreen18 on LOTM!! Well deserved for an excellent lawn...


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Congratulations @JDgreen18. Awesome lawn and well deserved.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks to all for the congratulations. Appreciate it.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Grats man, shes a beauty.


----------

